# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  ماهو الفرق بين إسقاط الجنسية وسحب الجنسية؟ للدكتور محمود محمد لطفى محمود صالح

## الدكتور محمود محمد لطفى

ماهو الفرق بين إسقاط الجنسية وسحب الجنسية؟ دراسة مقارنة بين المواد 11 و12 من قانون الجنسية القطرى والمادة 16 من قانون الجنسية الإماراتى.
للدكتور محمود محمد لطفى محمود صالح

فقد وصلنى تساؤل عبر البريد الإلكترونى وهذا نصه السلام عليكم دكتورنا الفاضل عندي سؤال واتمنى من حضرتك اجابتي
ماهو الفرق بين اسقاط الجنسية وسحب الجنسية؟

وماهي أوجه التشابه والاختلاف بين هاتين المادتين من وجهة نظرك الشخصية؟
نص المادة 11 و12 من قانون الجنسية القطري رقم (38/2005) ونص المادة (16) من قانون الجنسية الإماراتية رقم (17/1972) وماهي وجهة نظرك الشخصية بين القانونيين

المادة 16 من قانون الجنسية الإماراتي
تسحب الجنسية عن المتجنس فى الحالات التالية :
1 - اذا أتي عملا يعد خطرا على أمن الدولة وسلامتها او شرع فى ذلك .
2 - اذا تكرر الحكم عليه بجرائم مشينة .
3 - اذا ظهر تزوير او احتيال او غش فى البيانات التي استند اليها فى منحة الجنسية .
4 - اذا أقام خارج الدولة بصورة مستمرة ودون مبرر مدة تزيد على أربع سنوات واذا سحبت الجنسية عن شخص جاز سحبها بالتبعية عن زوجته واولاده القصر .



المادة 11 قانون الجنسية القطري
يجوز بقرار أميري إسقاط الجنسية القطرية عن القطري في الحالة التالية : 
1- إذا التحق بالقوات المسلحة لدولة أخرى و بقي فيها على الرغم من صدور أمر إليه بتركها . 
2- إذا عمل لمصلحة أي دولة في حالة حرب مع قطر .
3- إذا عمل لمصلحة أي هيئة أو منظمة أو جمعية أو تنظيم يكون من أغراضه تقويض النظام الاجتماعي أو الاقتصادي أو السياسي لقطر . 
4- إذا أدين بحكم نهائي في جريمة تمس ولاءه لقطر . 
5- إذا تجنس بجنسية دولة أخرى .
و يجوز بقرار أميري إعادة الجنسية القطرية لمن فقدها طبقاً لأحكام الفقرة السابقة ، إذا اقتضت المصلحة العامة ذلك . 

المادة 12 قانون الجنسية القطري
يجوز بقرار أميري سحب الجنسية القطرية من القطري المتجنس إذا توفرت بشأنه حالة من الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة أو إحدى الحالات التالية : 
1- إذا كان قد منح الجنسية القطرية بطريقة الغش ، أو بناء على أقوال كاذبة ، أو لإخفائه معلومات جوهرية ، أو ساعد غيره على اكتساب الجنسية القطرية بطريقة الغش . 
2- إذا أدين بحكم نهائي في جناية أو في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة . 
3- إذا فصل من وظيفته العامة بحكم أو بقرار تأديبي نهائي لأسباب تتصل بالشرف أو بالأمانة . 
4- إذا انقطع عن الإقامة في البلاد مدة تزيد على سنة بدون مبررات مشروعة . 
و في جميع الأحوال يجوز بناء على اقتراح وزير الداخلية سحب الجنسية القطرية من المتجنس بها ، لدواعي المصلحة العامة ، إذا وجدت مبررات قوية تقتضي ذلك . 

اتمنى اجابتي في أقرب وقت ممكن 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يشرفنى الإجابة على تساؤلكم فى عجالة.
الدكتور محمود محمد لطفى محمود صالح

أقول وبالله التوفيق ردا على تساؤلكم وفى عجالة أن هذه المواد الثلاثة المادة 11 و12 من قانون الجنسية القطرى والمادة 16 من قانون الجنسية الإماراتى أثارت متباينات فى منتهى الخطورة والدقة وهى مسألة إسقاط الجنسية , ومسألة سحب الجنسية, والأولى يتم توقيعها على الوطنى من أبناء الدوله كعقوبة نتيجة إتيانه بأفعال من شأنها الإضرار بأمن البلاد سواء من الداخل أو الخارج وتحتل مركزا خطيرا من الأفعال التى يقرر المشرع مدى خطورتها تجاه الوطن وهى تعتبر من العقوبات القاسية للوطنى والتى تمثلت عندنا هنا فى المادة 11 من قانون الجنسية القطرى, أما الثانية فتثير وضع الأجنبى الذى حصل على جنسية الدولة وسحب الجنسية منه هى عقوبة تنزل به نتيجة الإخلال برابطته بالأرض أو المكان الذى توطن فيه وتجنس بجنسيته ومن المفترض أن يحترم قوانينه ولوائحه.
وخير مثال على ذلك كما أرى إتفاق كل من المادتان12 من قانون الجنسية القطري والمادة (16) من قانون الجنسية الإماراتية فى سحب الجنسية عن المتجنس نتيجة ما عدده المشرع من إرتكاب أحد الأفعال أو بعضها وإن تباينت تلك الأفعال بتباين الدول فهو شأن داخلى لكل دوله حيث أن مشرعها هو الذى له اليد الطولى والقول الفصل فى تحديد نوع تلك الأفعال وماهيتها والتى تستوجب سحب الجنسية من المتجنس بها نتيجة إخلاله بما قدره المشرع بأنها أشياء ماسة بالوطن وبالتالى يرى ذلك المشرع جواز أن تنفصم عرى تلك الرابطة عنه بالنسبة للمشرع القطرى فى المادة 12 , ووجوب أن تنفصم عرى تلك الرابطة بالنسبة للمشرع الإماراتى فى المادة 12 من قانون جنسيتهم.
وإن كنت من جانبى أرى بالنسبة للمادة 12 من قانون الجنسية القطري
كان يجب إستبدال كلمة يجوز بكلمة يجب حتى تكون قاعدة آمره لايجوز للأفراد الإتفاق على مايخالف حكمها ليصبح سحب الجنسية وجوبيا وليس جوازيا وذلك فى حالة إرتكاب الشخص أى من الأفعال التى تمس أمن البلاد من الداخل أو الخارج وخاصة أنه قد منح شرف جنسية تلك الدولة.
أما بالنسبة للمادة 11 من قانون الجنسية القطري أعطت السلطة التقديرية وذلك حسب ما يرى ويقدر من يصدر الأمر وذلك يستفاد من النص من كلمة (يجوز) أى بجواز إسقاط الجنسية القطرية عن القطري وهنا نتحدث عن عملية إسقاط الجنسية عن قطرى الأصل أى الوطنى بطبيعته كعقوبة نتيجة إتيانه بالأفعال التى نصت عليها المادة 11 من قانون الجنسية القطرى وإن كنت أرى من جانبى أن المشرع أنزل بالوطنى عقاب شديد جدا وهو إسقاط الجنسية عنه , وكان من الممكن إستبدالها بعقوبات شديده ولكن مهما كانت شدتها ستكون أدنى من إسقاط الجنسيه عنه ولا سيما أن بالتأكيد جزوره ممتدة فى هذا الوطن الأم. 
ولكن ما خفف من وطئتها هو جوازية المسألة فى القرار الأميرى بالإضافة لجوازية إعادة الجنسية القطرية لمن فقدها إذا اقتضت المصلحة العامة ذلك . 

أما المشرع الإماراتى فى المادة 16 من قانون الجنسية الإماراتي
جعل سحب الجنسية عن المتجنس أمرا وجوبيا. 
وهنا أرى من جانبى أن المشرع قد أصاب حيث جعل سحب الجنسية عن المتجنس وجوبيا أى جعلها قاعدة آمرة من النظام العام لايجوز للأفراد مخالفة حكمها , وهنا قد خالف المشرع الإماراتى المشرع القطرى فى أن الأخير جعل سحب الجنسية من المتجنس بها نتيجة الأفعال النصوص عليها هو أمرا جوازيا أما المشرع الإماراتى جعل سحب الجنسية أمرا وجوبيا اما الشىء الجوازى هو سحبها بالتبعية عن زوجته واولاده القصر.

الدكتـــــــور: محمود محمد لطفي محمود صالح
دكتور قانون مدنى ومحامى حر .
عضو الجمعية المصرية للإقتصاد السياسى والإحصاء والتشريع
عضو إتحاد المحامين العرب
خبير القضاياالمعلوماتية
من أبحاثى ومؤلفاتى القانونية:-
1-المسئولية التقصيرية فىالحراسة.
2-مدخل القانون بين النظرية والحق.
3-مصادر وأحكام الإلنزام.
4-مصنفات الملكية الفكرية بين الماضى والمعاصره. 
5-المعلوماتية وإنعكاساتها على الملكية الفكرية للمصنفات الرقمية : دراسة مقارنه0
العـــــــــنوان : 60 ش أبويونس/ منشية خضر/ بجوار مسجد الرحمة / المحلة الكبرى / جمهورية مصر العربية
الهاتف الجوال 0020103321575
mahmoudalkabani@yahoo.com
mahmoudalkabani@gmail.com
mahmoudalkabani@msn.com 
__________________
الدكتور محمود محمد لطفى

----------

